# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Exploits >  1000-1500 Felslate per h.

## Kaizuken

Hello Ownedcore Members.


Kaizuken here.
The original thread was gone and here is the repost.




> ▬ You will need 2 or more people to do this exploit:
> • One person gets capped ancient mana in suramar (ONLY ONE) 
> • Go to 32,53 in Suramar and start killing the Felslate Basilisks.
> • The person with the capped mana cannot loot the mana, but other people can mine them.
> • Keep mining the tapped basilisks endlessly and have tons of extra ones.





> Doing it wrong or just trolling so people wouldnt abuse this. Worked perfectly fine 30 minutes ago.


Don't try to trolling people please.


Banwave loaded ...
100%
██████████

The first players got banned:



*Ban history:*
2013: Rollback Herb Banwave: -Rollback - DC Players - Incomplete Dupe-
2015: Kazzak World Boss Banwave: Kazzak World Boss Exploit
2016: Felslate Mining Rollback: 1000-1500 Felslate per h.

----------


## Honor777

I wanted to give rep to the op. Made a ton of gold from this.

----------


## flamerampage

STAHP! its too good to share

----------


## Loki Cola

Does this work today? I thought these basilisks were only up yesterday for a world quest.

----------


## just2good

Was going to reply to the previous thread before it disappeared but I also wanted to rep the OP. Made 4k felslate in 30 mins multiboxing.

----------


## flamesdeath

Don't see any felslate basilisk, does it require a world quest or something? I am playing on EU.

----------


## darkimp1

T_T u uploaded it xD, anyway its a good spot

----------


## CuT

Why repost? if OP deleted shouldn't it stay deleted?

No idea how that works around here.

----------


## oNubstep

Classic, Kaizuken posts nothing but reposts on other threads then reposts himself lol

----------


## Doomedis

0 felslate basilisk on my server.

----------


## gypi

Same. Does it have to be around 32,53 ?

----------


## Traka3

Looking for EU - Alliance send me your battletag lets see how this works.

----------


## darksplaze

Looking for NA Horde - pm me battletag (I have mana capped)

----------


## lordblade59

Looking for on on the US I am mana capped. Pm me tag.

----------


## pyahlol

doesnt work. something is missing

----------


## flamerampage

can anyone confirm Kaizuken as the original poster? I feel this was deleted for a reason :confused:

----------


## lordblade59

Feel free to add me. I have mana cap US alliance side. Toss me a pm.

----------


## CuT

> can anyone confirm Kaizuken as the original poster? I feel this was deleted for a reason :confused:


Original poster was 
Rekkalz

----------


## whacked15

Seems like its patched, working for anyone else?

----------


## kake333

shit seems to be fixed. felfire basilisk dont proc felslate basilisks anymore

----------


## lordblade59

Still looking to try this with someone on US alliance feel free to toss me a pm I have capped mana. But might be fixed.

----------


## whacked15

i can't replicate getting the infinite mining on the felfire basilisk anymore

----------


## player alt f4

I thought this was fixed hours ago.

----------


## whacked15

> I thought this was fixed hours ago.


No, I think OP got paid to take it down or what not. Wasn't fixed. Was able to do it for 45 minutes and then I had to drive home for 45 minutes lol

----------


## angrytestie

admin please delete again this thread thx!

----------


## lordblade59

Any alliance US want to give this a try with me? I am mana capped toss me a pm.

----------


## MrClue

Banwave inc
I think its fixed, cant see mobs

----------


## Prarrior

Anyone else where it doesn't work?

----------


## martinbacsi

do they give perma bans for things like this?

----------


## angrytestie

> do they give perma bans for things like this?


nope only for botting  :Wink:  not for exploiting

----------


## born2slip

U can kill Felfire Basilisk to spawn Felslate Basilisks

----------


## Traka3

Still looking for alliance EU.. send me a pm!

----------


## Prarrior

anyone want to try? EU Horde

----------


## Soulkiffer3

its fixxed

----------


## Prarrior

are you sure? there were plenty saying it is yesterday and we did it another hours after that

----------


## born2slip

EU - Confirmed. Did it with Felfire Basilisk 5 min ago.

----------


## Mahizzta

nvm, i don't have mining

----------


## joeri123

Doesn't work on EU. Prob fixed

----------


## Prarrior

> EU - Confirmed. Did it with Felfire Basilisk 5 min ago.


confirmed to be fixed?

----------


## mxinferno

Cofirmed FIXED NA - Tested with capped mana and on 3 different FelSLATE Basilisk. Capped mana player can loot FelSLATE even though he can't loot Felfire. Uncapped can only mine it once and it disappears.

----------


## Akuma-

Tested on EU just now(literally 30 seconds ago) and it still works fine.

I think most people here are doing it wrong..

----------


## Traka3

Still looking for alliance EU.. send me a pm!

----------


## darkpimmetje

> anyone want to try? EU Horde


`yeah, btag?

----------


## WingedBoost

Can I do with a level 101? As long as other ppl kill the mobs

----------


## Prarrior

> `yeah, btag?


pmd you my btag

----------


## rockyfortesque

fixed EU - cant mine basilisks while mana is still there

----------


## Akuma-

> fixed EU - cant mine basilisks while mana is still there


Doing it wrong or just trolling so people wouldnt abuse this. Worked perfectly fine 30 minutes ago.

----------


## Prarrior

you're doing it wrong. It works.
PM me EU Horde! We'll do it

----------


## Traka3

Any alliance group need a miner?

----------


## Kaizuken

//10charzz

----------


## melwinder

same here Alliance-US wanting to mine!!

----------


## Necrotix

Any idea why me and another guy i grouped with dont see the mobs ?

----------


## hahqq

Anyone need a EU alliance? PM me please Done it a lot

----------


## Akuma-

For those that still cannot do this..

The coordinates in OP's post are useless. Use the fel basilisks in the pit..

1. Pull basilisk that is mineable
2. Everyone loots ALL the items from the basilisk
3. One miner mines the mob. If there is mana, leave it in the corpse. If there wasnt any mana, get another basilisk until you get one that gives mana when you mine it.
4. When you have a basilisk that gave mana to the first miner, other miners can mine it to proc the mob spawn.

The original miner cannot loot any mana from the mobs that spawn or the original basilisk will despawn.

----------


## elmores

Horde EU, pm me for grop

----------


## morrrgl

Any horde EU need a miner?

----------


## hahqq

EU alliance. Last spot. HAVE mining. PM

----------


## castiel92

morrrgl i've sent you a message

----------


## Necrotix

PM me Btag on EU ally for inv, need to have minning clearly.

----------


## Healz

Looking for someone on US Horde to do this with me. Pm me for my battle tag

----------


## Necrotix

One more for EU alliance farming! Pm me have minning!

----------


## Merkur

nice find  :Smile:

----------


## AJones

I don't get it. Do I need two miners for this or just one miner and a random? I am killing basilisks but can't mine them because the one with full mana can't loot it, thus no mining for the miner at all.

----------


## PQQT

Ok US works

----------


## Kapzilla

LF eu horde have full mana& mining! pm me ur btag.

----------


## ako1123

Morrgl pm'ed you also

----------


## Prydex

LF for eu alliance group i know how to do if you dont know


pm me

----------


## ako1123

Kapzilla i pm'ed you also

----------


## angrytestie

> Can i get a confirmation if this is still working in US? I mean everyone EU says its still working but we can't get it to work
> 
> Im full mana... partner is not.. we Kill.. I loot and mana still in there.. he loots but it wont let him mine..
> 
> Then we got a spawn differently .... we killed... both loot then he mined it and it disappaeared...
> 
> SO anyone US gotten this to work in the past few hours?


dude... you have to loot ALL MANA when you kill the MOB!! And then YOU mine it !! When mana is inside the mob LEAVE IT INSIDE!!! then your mate can mine the mob endless!!

----------


## andysof

Loking for group , just pm me btag so i add :P thanks Im horde , kazzak.

----------


## Prydex

alliance or horde ?

----------


## AJones

I have 2 miners now and can mine it infinitely but it doesn't drop loot anymore on each mine. Fixed?

----------


## Necrotix

ITS is not fixed im making anotehr grp for more chances to proc the NPC PM me btag 3 more spots ! Alliance eu !

----------


## PQQT

Dosent drop loot but still spawns .... Also looking for a few people on US Horde to join in if they want.. theres 2 of us

----------


## Karito

> I have 2 miners now and can mine it infinitely but it doesn't drop loot anymore on each mine. Fixed?


The mobs that spawn from the mine procs drop the loot, not the act of mining.

----------


## hahqq

one spot for EU alliance. pm btag

----------


## reass

anyone looking for more horde EU? looking to mine

----------


## AJones

> The mobs that spawn from the mine procs drop the loot, not the act of mining.


Ah, then it works. I am doing this now.

----------


## Traka3

Need one more for full group send me PM - Alliance Eu!

----------


## angrytestie

> I have 2 miners now and can mine it infinitely but it doesn't drop loot anymore on each mine. Fixed?


its normal you dont get loot but you mine the mob and a yellow basilisk spawns and he drops  :Wink:  just spam mine = mass yellow mobs = mass loot = profit??

----------


## mageblast

I hope (and its very likely) that you all get atleast a few hour ban + all profits taken away from you.

----------


## jimmys96

> I hope (and its very likely) that you all get atleast a few hour ban + all profits taken away from you.


Perhaps you should stay out of the exploit section of this forum, and mind your own business?

----------


## nazgul111

> I hope (and its very likely) that you all get atleast a few hour ban + all profits taken away from you.


what are you doing on ownedcore then? kind of hypocritical dont you think?

----------


## Rideria

Lf people with max mana to mine with. Pm me your b-tag

----------


## Teamleader

Did they just fix it? they keep desspawning after the 2nd person loots the mana and starts mining it.

----------


## thebis

Send me BTAG in pm have 3 slot for EU HORDE . U need to have enchant on gloves and level 100

----------


## Teamleader

US horde looking for a group to run with. Did this last night for hours with friends.

----------


## darkpimmetje

if aandy is here, just letting you know you are the biggest ashole in teh game

----------


## thorpe1234

US horde. Pm for invite

----------


## Cloudflash

any EU horde doing this? pm me

----------


## Punkinator

Eu Horde PM Me.

----------


## miningman32

NA alliance PM

----------


## rokka

EU not working, i have capped ancient mana, my partner has mining but he cant even mine the basilisks even both looted.
I left the ancient mana in there because i can't loot any more!

----------


## Healz

LFM for Horde US. PM me with your battletag if you want in.
2 spots left.

----------


## angrytestie

> EU not working, i have capped ancient mana, my partner has mining but he cant even mine the basilisks even both looted.
> I left the ancient mana in there because i can't loot any more!


l2read pls thx

----------


## AJones

I did this for 52 minutes and got 2200 ore. The enchantment Legion - Mining helps because it drops the mining timer to 0.6 sec. The more miners you have around the better.

If you are an outsider, you can actually ninjatag the basilisks when the spawn. You'll get full loot.

This exploit will have to incur bans or a rollback of a sort, else it is going to break the economy entirely.

----------


## Healz

> LFM for Horde US. PM me with your battletag if you want in.
> 2 spots left.


full sorry

----------


## thebis

2Slot left HORDE EU ! pm your battletag

----------


## oleyyh

Thebis your mailbox is full

----------


## thebis

Mailbox cleaned

----------


## DOTCreeper

LFM Horde US Pm

----------


## danerossi

Any 1 got a spare spot pm me you battle tag horde eu

----------


## EvilDroo

fixed ? group and its not working for us (EU)

----------


## xsunrise

Ban Hammer inc hope it was worth it guys.

----------


## miningman32

room for 2 NA alliance

----------


## Turkey11

Not sure why people risk doing big exploits like this? It's asking to get banned. You've just bought legion and you'd risk it?

----------


## archerforce

Can a mod just lock this thread or remove it please? people started getting banned now and the economy is ruined... on top of all that, it does not work anymore!!!

----------


## helicockterman

> people started getting banned now and the economy is ruined... on top of all that, it does not work anymore!!!


who got banned?

----------


## rokka

3 SLOTS ; EU --- PM ME it's going ON!


PM ME YOU BTAG, OR IGNORE!

----------


## petrichbg

> who got banned?


This is not cheating  :Wink:  
This is friends party game  :Wink:

----------


## gerger

Lets see...1000-1500 Felslate are worth 70,000-105,000 gold on my realm. Do this, or bot this around 10-12 hours per day = 1.260,000 gold per day... thats 189euros... =), who the **** gives a shit about 50 euro's

----------


## xsunrise

> Not sure why people risk doing big exploits like this? It's asking to get banned. You've just bought legion and you'd risk it?


Specially considering in previous expansions they banned for exploits like this before, unless you have a spare trow away account don't do it.
If you do it use a spare acc and sell of the gold asap, this is a 100% ban.

----------


## rokka

EU HORDE ; 2 SLOTS.

PM YOUR BTAG or IGNORE!

----------


## oneci

still working ? lf team

----------


## steppy66

just stopped spawning on us EU..

----------


## MrClue

Rip my brother got a 3 weeks ban, and they wiped his inventory...

----------


## 420pro

How do you know they wiped his inventory if he's banned for 3 weeks forward?

----------


## 2seppo2

seems to be fixed, felslate basilisk dont spawn anymore

----------


## Kaizuken

Still works.

----------


## reass

> How do you know they wiped his inventory if he's banned for 3 weeks forward?


They could mention it in the email

----------


## MrClue

> They could mention it in the email


He was banned in-game, the GM told him that they would wipe it...
Proof of email:
RIP2016.JPG

----------


## xsunrise

woooooooooooooooooooppsss

----------


## xsunrise

3 weeks is nothing my buddy got quite a bit more, tho he dont care mule acc and he made millions and sold it / shipped it to other acc's

Hate to say we told you so.... but we told you so.

----------


## kasaam

seems like its fixed...no mana dropping anymore when im mining the mobs but they drop now crystals

----------


## Sticker94

LFM Horde US - PM battletag

----------


## GotMillk

> seems like its fixed...no mana dropping anymore when im mining the mobs but they drop now crystals


Same just mined 60+ and no mana.

----------


## Kaizuken

###fixeed.

----------


## xsunrise

Also profit market for the people that dint do this or dont have mining, alot of the miners gonna be banned for a couple of weeks / months.
Get your ore cheap now, its gonna go up.

----------


## helicockterman

> Also profit market for the people that dint do this or dont have mining, alot of the miners gonna be banned for a couple of weeks / months.
> Get your ore cheap now, its gonna go up.


88g/felslate "cheap"

----------


## cvlol

Got nearly 26000 ores and have already sold nearly 2000

This has likely already made some players very rich while ruining the ore market permanently is my guess. I didnt even do it from the start of when this exploit came out so I cannot even imagine how much felslate ore others have. Esp. If they multibox.

This is the definition of a game/economy breaking exploit. GJ guys

----------


## Sn1c

Sephirofl is going to make a lot from unban services. :^)

----------


## Hapiguy

> Sephirofl is going to make a lot from unban services. :^)


Good for him!  :Wink:

----------


## nba1990

Yeah , confirmed removed on Eu , tested on 3 realms and gave them 40+ kills , It now only gives the Ancient mana coin which cant be exploited

----------


## AJones

Strange because none of the people I know who exploited this heavily were banned. Not one. So I don't really buy the ban stories so easily.

----------


## mapceahuh

> Strange because none of the people I know who exploited this heavily were banned. Not one. So I don't really buy the ban stories so easily.


We'll see. Finding people who exploited it takes some time. During Kazzak felblight exploit, after it was fixed, they didn't ban immediately, they send suspensions or bans depending on the degree of using exploit after few days. If you did small then it's 3 days, if big then 6 month, and if it wasnt the first 6month ban, then you have got 18 month ban lol.

Also keep in mind they cant catch everyone. But chance for being catched because of using this exploit is pretty high. All they need is just to find who was killing basilisks.

----------


## brobagh

i am still getting mana from those, ' zone felsoul hold ' around the green water?

----------


## Imthaendgame

So they're banning anyone who does this?

----------


## PQQT

duh##
Wat u think

----------


## archerforce

3 People on EU that I know got banned, one 3 weeks the other 2 peeps got 6 months LOL! they are crying now GG

----------


## PQQT

Prime example... Never do anything like this on your main account......poeple be crying like omg my main got banned... Im over here like derp.. alt junk account.... made a couple 100$ selling gold... ya account is banned.. .but who ****ing cares...  :Smile: 

Still works in certain places btw

----------


## Bloodygaming

> Still works in certain places btw


it doesnt. you can replicate the bug with the quest item. but the mobs wont spawn anymore

----------


## DemonicExplode

> you can replicate the bug with the quest item.


How to replicate?

----------


## PQQT

1 word ... herbalist  :Smile: ... notice hhow the sales of herbs and seeds have plummeted...

----------


## oneci

how this work i trying on EU - Twisting Nether and don't working

----------


## Bloodygaming

> How to replicate?


one guy needs mining 1. basicly learn it new. then you mine the basilisks and they have a chance that drop a quest item.

then its the same with the old one. both player mine it. the one without the quest loots the mob and then he can mine it again and again

----------


## justinmcd

move to elite please

----------


## FREEKYNG

If this still works i'm willing to do it pm me with your battle.net im on EU alliance!!!

----------


## xsunrise

> 3 People on EU that I know got banned, one 3 weeks the other 2 peeps got 6 months LOL! they are crying now GG


Ofcourse its a matter of finding the right parameters to see who abused it, then a person will review it and your total ban time will vary from your past actions on your account.

some friends, 2 out of 3 that have been abusing this since the start are on 6 month atm, tho they did this shit before and all used mule accounts.
A other 6 got 3 days to 6 weeks. Strange thing is that 1 out of the 3 heavy day 1 abusers is still home free without a ban.


Based on those number its pretty damn safe to say whoever abused this well sit back and wait for the hammer to hit, however you might be the 1 out of 9 and get away with it.

----------


## BeanBrain

I got the bug working, as in i can mine the corpse infinitely but none of the yellow ones spawn. At all. I've mined 300+ times now, still nothing. Anyone spawning anything?

----------


## noladrew

2 week suspension just now lol

----------


## rage1337

same here, 2 weeks ban

----------


## castiel92

I got 2 week ban as well right now

----------


## steppy66

me and 4 others aswell, at the same time. kek

----------


## kake333

ok guys 2 week ban for me and a bud

pic

its in german. abusing of game mechanics, 14 days suspension

----------


## riotlev

2 weeks can confirm

----------


## ShirleyVeronica

Are you guys on EU or US?

----------


## Punkinator

2 Week Ban- EU  :Smile: 

Only mined 1600 Felslate! They got us boys.

----------


## EazyLoot

*WARNING(!!)

Bans going out.*
Attachment 42099

----------


## AJones

I just got banned for 2 weeks on the account I did this on. I had a level 100 on it that I used to parachute into Suramar for the exploit. Just use another acc than your main and you'll be fine when doing things like these.

----------


## Tezm

Yep, got a 2 week suspension aswell.

----------


## yoppuh

Same 2 week

----------


## angrytestie

same here 2 weeks ;D any text to get unbanned pls ;D?

----------


## PQQT

2 weeks here... yup yup..totally worth it tho.. time to fire up an alt  :Smile:

----------


## kznkq

same here, 2 weeks ban with my friend on EU server

----------


## Garildos

same here 2weeks ban eu

----------


## Glopsy

But is this still working? And is the ban worth it or will blizz take the gold/nodes?

----------


## kznkq

> But is this still working? And is the ban worth it or will blizz take the gold/nodes?


I called blizz today and they said that they doesn't take all my gold from account 'cuz it's first ban i've ever got. But they can remove all ore's u've got from this exploit. Btw if u got ur first ban u will not lose all ur gold from account.

----------


## xsunrise

For your sake i hope your right.... experience teaches different tho. 

And in all honesty the people on the phones there say A and do B.

GL

----------


## DemonicExplode

I have suspended for 2 weeks open ticket but they deleted my ticket nothing to do i think but how about my gametime and my inventory?

----------


## kawas11

You will lose your gametime ofc.

----------


## EazyLoot

> You will lose your gametime ofc.


Proof of this?

----------


## l1e2x3i4

> Proof of this?


No need for proof, it always worked that way. Only your subscription gets cancelled, if you have one active!

----------


## Cloud-Strife233

no comment (cant delete comment)

----------


## Cloud-Strife233

no comment (cant delete comment)

----------


## martinbacsi

> Add me warlordkrato#2189


why dou you guys make it so easy them to find you  :Frown:

----------


## brobagh

Someone wanna do this! send me private message ' if this is not fixed yet "

----------


## helicockterman

its long fixed

----------


## Honor777

your game time is put on hold so if you had say 10 days of gametime left before you got suspended after 14 days suspension you will have 10 days.

Also now that they are selling gold I dont think they can take gold off your account anymore as that could be a legal issue you paying for something that they take away. When really money is involved (which gold now is a currency as it is used for real money) its a whole other ball game.

----------


## Kaizuken



----------


## Hapiguy

> 


Yep... this video pretty much sums it up.
You'll lose the felslate and/or gold that you made off the felslate, hence the 14 day bans.
They're likely using that time to actively track down all of the transfers and guild banking done as a result.
The 2nd flood of tears begins on September 23rd...
 :Wink:

----------


## helicockterman

> 


argueing with a gm is always a dead end, they just follow the rules and dont bend them.

----------


## venekor49

This pretty much confirms that blizzard most likely has a few lurker people reading all these exploits so they can hotfix.

----------


## Punkinator

You will lose gametime according to this GM.

----------


## steppy66

lel i kept all of my gold, gj blizz

----------

